# diy super cheap trailer hooks.



## 200racing (Jun 20, 2011)

i was re-organizing the tackle box and messing with stuff. i made a discovery :idea: . the eye on my trotline hooks are big.https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_19107_-1?N=97009370+4294967132 . big enough to go over almost all my spinnerbait barbs. i cut a .25" peice of old worm stuck the eye of the hook in it and it holds the hook in place perfect.


----------

